

Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - drizzzler

A similar thread was posted ~1 year ago by gillis and a year before by illdave. 
I think it&#x27;s time for 2015s version.<p>If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
brotchie
BroApp - Your Clever Relationship Wingman

[http://broapp.net/](http://broapp.net/)

Fun side project that blew up with world-wide media attention last year. Intro
video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_2zr5EYbDk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_2zr5EYbDk).
On Jimmy Fallon tonight show here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTf7g59LQ_Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTf7g59LQ_Y).

Working on other projects and not really interested in building out more
functionality / monetizing.

Looking to sell all source code (Android + iOS), domain, US trademark on
BroApp, email lists, etc. Facebook newsfeed cost-per-install is ~$0.21 with a
lookalike audience built off our install base.

------
LukeFitzpatrick
The product: \- A search engine to compete with Amazon, app based. Status -
needs about 10 programmers to finish it, comes with a pitch deck. Also, made
an app game to promote it's launch, the app features some medium-well known
writers & reporters. The app game is done, but not launched. I never launched
it as the time mechanism in the game play needs to be improved.

\- I'm also looking for help with programming, only equity. Have programmers
already making it; however, their is a lot to do, marketing & partners =
pretty solid. Platform based, semi-social network that benefits startups.

Anyone is welcome to email about this or just say 'hi' :) at
lukejamesfitzpatrick@gmail.com

------
drizzzler
Tripbright.com

Allows vacation rental hosts to recommend/sell travel activities to their
guests. Commissions on sales are shared with the hosts.

For sale, or looking for a non-technical business/growth partner to work on it
part-time with me.

~~~
seanccox
That's a great concept. Care to correspond about selling?

~~~
drizzzler
Yes, email me.

------
fananta
Zenlist ([http://zenlist.co](http://zenlist.co))

A simple to-do list

